# Noob Metalworking



## DigitalM (6 Nov 2017)

If this is TLR, long story short, this is a post about suitability of steels/metal for hand tool metalworking.

I'm planning on making a router plane as per these excellent instructions.

Derek, whose page that is, is a UKW forum member and kindly answered a few questions about the project, part of which is using an eyebolt as the router blade retainer, pulling the blade back against body of the router to secure it by means of the threaded bolt at the back of the router. Finding an eyebolt slender enough for aesthetic reasons (m6) but with an eye diameter big enough for the blade (13mm diameter, the eye, not the blade) is really tricky, and besides which, I saw another forum member (RXH) had hand made his own blade retainer for a Record 071 router with hand tools alone, using mild steel.

Anyway ... what sort of sensible options are there for the metal/steel for this sort of application. As I'm not going to paint it, as RXH did, what might be the best metal for me to use, along the following criteria:

 Relatively easy to source
 Easy to work by hand tools alone (for a noob)
 Will look nice on a wood bodied router plane
 Easily handle the hand torqued loads

I was wondering about Bronze, but as I haven't done this before, will probably want to make a test one first out of something super cheap (probably mild steel), as it's probably like they say about making guitars - "The first (insert number between 1 and 100) you throw away".

Finally, I'm guessing ebay is a good source for small order metal and tools, but if there's anywhere metalworking noobs should be aware of I'd be delighted to hear about it.

Yeah, sorry, thanks for reading this far!


----------



## DigitalM (6 Nov 2017)

I should add, I do realise that I could buy a slightly undersized eyebolt and shape it out a little, but I thought this might make a good little hand metalworking intro project.


----------



## AndyT (6 Nov 2017)

Mild steel would be entirely suitable. It's what I used for my very basic shoulder plane and for various bits and pieces. No finish required for indoor use, just clean it up with emery paper.
If you can't find an odd bit of scrap, suppliers such as Chronos or Millard sell small amounts - see the one-stop reference sticky on this forum. You could even get something in B&Q if you don't have anywhere better.

You'll need a drill, hacksaw and files. And a die to cut the thread. Draw the "keyhole" shape on some flat strip, drill the hole, cut it out, file the narrow bit round, cut the thread.
On second thoughts, do all the shaping on the end of a long strip of steel, while it's easy to hold, then cut it off when it's done.


----------



## Myfordman (6 Nov 2017)

Should that be Mallard Metals Andy?


----------



## AndyT (6 Nov 2017)

Myfordman":3elbp5hk said:


> Should that be Mallard Metals Andy?



Yes, thanks.


----------

